# The Peterson Museum Lowriders



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

i heard that chino was gonna be there and chris roark


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:08 PM~9018247
> *NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


yours :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 16 2007, 09:18 PM~9018350
> *yours :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:19 PM~9018363
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 08:08 PM~9018247
> *NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *



so you made up your mind :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 16 2007, 09:25 PM~9018414
> *so you made up your mind  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 08:26 PM~9018423
> *:dunno:
> *


you member !


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 16 2007, 09:31 PM~9018473
> *you member !
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2007, 09:43 PM~9018607
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2007, 09:43 PM~9018607
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 08:48 PM~9018644
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was getty?????


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

when does it take place....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9022990
> *when does it take place....
> *


the cars go in soon and will be there till june....CPT IN THE MIX :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mine will be there. :0 in the parking lot. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 17 2007, 01:12 PM~9023000
> *the cars go in soon and will be there till june....CPT IN THE MIX :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 17 2007, 12:13 PM~9023007
> *mine will be there. :0 in the parking lot. :biggrin:
> *


lets tell the truffesess before i have to drop a dime on you :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Congrats to all the car clubs that are involved with this exhibit "La Vida Lowrider". From what I was told that there will only be two 64s in the exhibit and one is from TECHNIQUES. Even my club jacket and some old fotos from back in the days will be on display. </span>*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 17 2007, 01:30 PM~9023123
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Congrats to all the car clubs that are involved with this exhibit "La Vida Lowrider".  From what I was told that there will only be two 64s in the exhibit and one is from TECHNIQUES.  Even my club jacket and some old fotos from back in the days will be on display.  </span>
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 17 2007, 12:31 PM~9023129
> *
> *


*  Back at you Homie. See you there*


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

how long will the exhibit be at the museum?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Oct 17 2007, 12:51 PM~9023285
> *how long will the exhibit be at the museum?
> *



OCT 27 2007- JUNE 8 2008


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE+Oct 17 2007, 12:10 PM~9022990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats correct.

It will be better than last time.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Orgullo Mexicano will be there, as well as some bikes from our club.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 10:19 PM~9018363
> *:0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 07:08 PM~9018247
> *NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Thats pretty cool shit. Props to the people who are getting featured at the museum!


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: i read about it man i wish i lived closer  , it just shows that the pride and unity is still going as strong as ever.......


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 17 2007, 03:34 PM~9024461
> *Orgullo Mexicano will be there, as well as some bikes from our club.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 17 2007, 03:32 PM~9024450
> *Thats correct.
> 
> It will be better than last time.
> *



NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE LAST ONE. IVE SEEN A BOOK ON EBAY A FEW TIMES ABOUT THE FIRST ONE. DONT KNOW IF ITS WORTH GETTING.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Its Worth Checking out.... ELITE C.C. will have some Cars, and Bike Representing!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS L.A. WILL BE IN THE BUILDING


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THE ORIGENATOR. IM FIXING IT UP NOW BE READY IN TWO WEEKS. 
OWNED BY TONY PARKER. OF O.G.RIDER. YOU'LL SEE IT THERE.


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Oct 18 2007, 12:34 AM~9028133
> *INDIVIDUALS L.A. WILL BE IN THE BUILDING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

3 cars this year


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 18 2007, 10:40 AM~9030038
> *THE ORIGENATOR. IM FIXING IT UP NOW BE READY IN TWO WEEKS.
> OWNED BY TONY PARKER. OF O.G.RIDER. YOU'LL SEE IT THERE.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>LA is the birth place of "Lowriding" so it has to run for at least 8 months so everybody that is into lowriding from all around the World can come and see "La Vida Lowrider" exhibit. This is "Lowriding History" in the making hope you all can make it out to LA for this special event. </span>*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin: DROPED MY BIKE OFF FRIDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

DARK SIDE DYNASTY WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2007, 10:07 PM~9070040
> *DARK SIDE DYNASTY WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DONT THINK HE IS GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 08:22 PM~9070129
> *DONT THINK HE IS GONNA MAKE IT
> *


was it full


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 23 2007, 09:42 PM~9070272
> *was it full
> *


 I was there all last night, pretty much packed. Theres still room for maybe 4 more.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THERE IS ONLY 19 LOWRIDERS GONNA BE IN THERE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Saw a lot of old friends there at the museum Tuesday night. The car clubs that were set up as of last night TECHNIQUES, IMPERIALS LA , DUKES SO CAL, LIFESTYLE LA , VIJITOS , INDIVIDUALS LA , MAJESTICS LA, KLIQUE ELA, GROUPE ELA, ELITE SO CAL, SOUTHSIDE are all ready for the special VIP party and for the grand opening of the exhibit on Saturday, October 27, 2007 from 10:00am-6:00pm Monday-Saturday until June of 2008 so come see "Lowriding History" in the making. </span>*


----------



## MissJuicyLucy (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2007, 08:08 PM~9018247
> *NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


what city is this going to take place in?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Oct 24 2007, 04:16 PM~9075187
> *what city is this going to take place in?
> *


LOS ANGELES


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 09:22 PM~9070129
> *DONT THINK HE IS GONNA MAKE IT
> *


I saw the lay out for the exhibit and I did not see a 58 Impala HT. It looks like no more room for anymore rides but there are a few cars that are moving in today like Joe Ray's "Dressed to Kill", Mr. Cartoons "Ice Cream Truck", Chino's "Mexicano Orguillo" and a "79 Lincoln" but the lay out did not have a name one it and "65 Rivi" from LIFESTYLE which one I don't know.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 24 2007, 03:17 PM~9075201
> *LOS ANGELES
> *


*Tell them Smiley, Where else but in LA baby.*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 24 2007, 03:24 PM~9075263
> *Tell them Smiley,  Where else but in LA baby.
> *


shoulda put El Duran in there


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2007, 03:25 PM~9075271
> *shoulda put El Duran in there
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Next time for "El Duran" Thanks Angel.</span>*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 24 2007, 04:24 PM~9075263
> *Tell them Smiley,  Where else but in LA baby.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

post pics


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 24 2007, 05:04 PM~9076008
> *post pics
> *


*LiL Jesse took some fotos last night while setting up the cars. I'll give him a call and ask him to post some fotos up Big Rich.*


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 24 2007, 05:04 PM~9076008
> *post pics
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

JUST FOR ME...HAS A NICE "RING" TO IT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 23 2007, 10:07 PM~9070040
> *DARK SIDE DYNASTY WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9076297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 24 2007, 04:10 PM~9076043
> *LiL Jesse took some fotos last night while setting up the cars.  I'll give him a call and ask him to post some fotos up Big Rich.
> *


sounds good peter :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Whats the address of the Petersen museum????? :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 24 2007, 06:52 PM~9077115
> *Whats the address of the Petersen museum????? :cheesy:
> *


PETERSON AUTOMOTIVE MUSEUM 
6060 WILSHIRE BLVD
LOS ANGELES, CA 90036
EXHIBIT OPENING: SATURDAY, OCT. 27, 2007 
MUSEUM HOURS: 10:00AM-6:00PM MONDAY-SATURDAY


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

How many Majestics car are in there?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 23 2007, 08:22 PM~9070129
> *DONT THINK HE IS GONNA MAKE IT
> *


I JUST TALK TO THE OWNER OF DARK SIDE DYNASTY AND HE SAID THAT THE LADY THATS RUNNING THAT MUSEUM DEAL IS NOT ALLOWING HIS CAR TO BE DISPLAYED THERE AND THE REASON IS THAT THE LADY FOUND OUT THAT HIS CAR IS FROM NORTHERN CALI AND ONLY WANTED LA CARS!! NOW THATS REAL FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY ALL READY PROMISED HIM A SPOT LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO! 
I THOUGHT THIS WAS ABOUT HONOR IN SHOWING YOUR CAR FOR THE BEAUTY AND WORKMANSHIP YOU PUT INTO IT. NOT WERE YOUR FROM.........RIGHT?? :angry:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 08:26 PM~9077443
> *I JUST TALK TO THE OWNER OF DARK SIDE DYNASTY AND  HE SAID THAT THE LADY THATS RUNNING THAT MUSEUM DEAL IS NOT ALLOWING HIS CAR TO BE DISPLAYED THERE AND THE REASON IS THAT THE LADY FOUND OUT THAT HIS CAR IS FROM NORTHERN CALI AND ONLY WANTED LA CARS!! NOW THATS REAL FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY ALL READY PROMISED HIM A SPOT LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO!
> I THOUGHT THIS WAS ABOUT HONOR IN SHOWING YOUR CAR FOR THE BEAUTY AND WORKMANSHIP YOU PUT INTO IT. NOT WERE YOUR FROM.........RIGHT??  :angry:
> *


From the Peterson Web Site

Lowriding is about passion, corazón (heart), and respect. Los Angeles is its inspiration. In the history of this fascinating and complex city are the roots of this cultural tradition. Lowriders in Los Angeles reveal not only their passion for classic cars, but they also speak to the importance of visualizing and communicating cultural identity and community. Using their vehicles as canvases for creative expression within the urban landscape, lowrider owners document the rich and vibrant social and cultural history of nuestra ciudad (our city). In presenting LA VIDA LOWRIDER: CRUISING THE CITY OF ANGELS, the Petersen Automotive Museum celebrates lowrider cars, people, and culture, and the city that inspires so many, both nationally and internationally.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 09:26 PM~9077443
> *I JUST TALK TO THE OWNER OF DARK SIDE DYNASTY AND  HE SAID THAT THE LADY THATS RUNNING THAT MUSEUM DEAL IS NOT ALLOWING HIS CAR TO BE DISPLAYED THERE AND THE REASON IS THAT THE LADY FOUND OUT THAT HIS CAR IS FROM NORTHERN CALI AND ONLY WANTED LA CARS!! NOW THATS REAL FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY ALL READY PROMISED HIM A SPOT LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO!
> I THOUGHT THIS WAS ABOUT HONOR IN SHOWING YOUR CAR FOR THE BEAUTY AND WORKMANSHIP YOU PUT INTO IT. NOT WERE YOUR FROM.........RIGHT??  :angry:
> *


dont think thats true cuz i seen a car from new mexico so dont think thats true


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 24 2007, 08:26 PM~9077443
> *I JUST TALK TO THE OWNER OF DARK SIDE DYNASTY AND  HE SAID THAT THE LADY THATS RUNNING THAT MUSEUM DEAL IS NOT ALLOWING HIS CAR TO BE DISPLAYED THERE AND THE REASON IS THAT THE LADY FOUND OUT THAT HIS CAR IS FROM NORTHERN CALI AND ONLY WANTED LA CARS!! NOW THATS REAL FUCKED UP CAUSE THEY ALL READY PROMISED HIM A SPOT LIKE 4 MONTHS AGO!
> I THOUGHT THIS WAS ABOUT HONOR IN SHOWING YOUR CAR FOR THE BEAUTY AND WORKMANSHIP YOU PUT INTO IT. NOT WERE YOUR FROM.........RIGHT??  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

haha look at pete trying to rub that titty


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 24 2007, 07:16 PM~9077331
> *How many Majestics car are in there?
> *


2


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MissJuicyLucy_@Oct 24 2007, 04:16 PM~9075187
> *what city is this going to take place in?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: DAMMMMM UR EVERYWHERE


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

WILDCHILD *** :thumbsdown:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn i wish i could of made this event, it would of been great to see all those rides


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 24 2007, 09:42 PM~9078035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got til june 2008 to go check it out.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 25 2007, 02:21 PM~9082950
> *you got til june 2008 to go check it out.
> *


Damn i should of looked at the whole flyer :biggrin: i thought it was just this Saturday, daddy will definately hit this up when we make our Disneyland trip in April


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 25 2007, 02:36 PM~9083100
> *Damn i should of looked at the whole flyer  :biggrin: i thought it was just this Saturday, daddy will definately hit this up when we make our Disneyland trip in April
> *



:biggrin: thats the same thing i plan on doing.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 24 2007, 09:42 PM~9078035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah

Thats a classic pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2007, 02:52 PM~9083246
> *I believe they are isolating this as a Los Angeles Lowrider experience based on their advertisements. Don't be upset though. We are all Lowriders and some of the best traditionals are there to represent you and what you do for the onda. It's also nice to see the car parked in a way that their not segregated by plaques. We got Individuals cars parked next to a Lifestyle car, Imperials car parked next to a Klique car etc. Black owned and Chicano owned cars as well. It's all good. We are unified in this exhibit to represent Lowriding OUTSIDE of the Lowriding community. So. Cal will represent Nor. Cal and beyond with this...again, we are all Lowriders.
> If you mean our Lincoln thats not true. Car was built in L.A., flies the L.A. chapter plaque and he's a member.
> hahah
> ...



BUT TO GIVE A GUY A SPOT 4 MONTHS PRIOR, THEN SAY OH NEVERMIND YOUR NOT FROM LA IS NOT COOL. I DONT KNOW IF THE STORY IS TRUE BUT WHAT WOULD HOMEBOY GET OUT OF IT BY LYING?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 25 2007, 03:00 PM~9083331
> *BUT TO GIVE A GUY A SPOT 4 MONTHS PRIOR, THEN SAY OH NEVERMIND YOUR NOT FROM LA IS NOT COOL. I DONT KNOW IF THE STORY IS TRUE BUT WHAT WOULD HOMEBOY GET OUT OF IT BY LYING?
> *


Based on what we read on Layitlow, we don't know shit. This info we have is from a 3rd party describing whomever made the "promise" as "they"...really vague if you ask me. We should'int assume anything right now. Let's try to be optimistic, objective and positive.

I wouldn't even discuss that matter on a public website personally.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2007, 03:11 PM~9083404
> *Based on what we read on Layitlow, we don't know shit. This info we have is from a 3rd party describing whomever made the "promise" as "they"...really vague if you ask me. We should'int assume anything right now. Let's try to be optimistic, objective and positive.
> 
> I wouldn't even discuss that matter on a public website personally.
> *


yeah im not trippin' on it, just hope they over booked cars and theres no room :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The Dead Homies Memorial at the Lowrider exhibit is really nice. I plan on doing something nice for our fallen friends Krazy Art Fullington and Zuess to add in there.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 25 2007, 03:00 PM~9083331
> *BUT TO GIVE A GUY A SPOT 4 MONTHS PRIOR, THEN SAY OH NEVERMIND YOUR NOT FROM LA IS NOT COOL. I DONT KNOW IF THE STORY IS TRUE BUT WHAT WOULD HOMEBOY GET OUT OF IT BY LYING?
> *


This isn't the only 58 that this happened to...   








but oh well, they are ALL clean, and those LA cars and bikes are reppin all of us!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 25 2007, 07:24 PM~9084695
> *This isn't the only 58 that this happened to...
> but oh well, they are ALL clean, and those LA cars and bikes are reppin all of us!!
> *


 :angry: True...but it's all good, nice to see all those beautiful rides repping the lifestyle at the museum :thumbsup:


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Regardless of whether you're from Los Angeles or Mars, this is an exhibition to see; yes the people who put the show on wanted it to be based on the rides of the LA region but that's their chosen theme. So if you really want to make an impact go talk to your local museum curators and light a fire under their asses, remember the squeaky wheel get the oil. In the meantime be happy that something as positive as this is happening. It's about the art and the culture, not about whether you're from the north, south, east or west. I was there at the salon opening and everyone I overheard was glad to be there. There were clubs that didn't have a ride there, but you know what? They came out to support their lowriding brothers and sisters because that's what we all are. Don't judge it by second hand news or hearsay, GO and see for yourselves. It's been seven long years since the last lowrider exhibition, so don't let another seven years go by and say "awww, I/we should've went to check it out!" I plan on attending again soon with more friends and family. In fact car clubs visiting should make it a mandatory visit and learn what life was/is like out our way.
Later,
~M~  ~P~


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Damm, i'm going to miss this  we are heading over next year but not until September, would love to see pics if anyone has them.

Does anyone know if that flyer is going to be to a poster like the last one they had there, if so would someone be willing to pick me up one and send it DownUnder, I will pay all costs involved, PM me.

Bevan


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Peterson Event










I'll be adding more to my blog and Flickr page tonight.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Can't wait to check this out... thx to all who have posted pics... and well said Marco! :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
"La Vida Lowrider" "Cruising the streets of Los Angeles" at the Petersen Automotive Museum hours for the Grand Opening Saturday, October 27, 2007 10:00am-2:00pm only because of a special function is going planned for later that day. 

I have the right info about why Chris's 58 was not at the museum. A phone call was made several months ago to Ricardo, OLDIES San Fernando Valley chapter president and he told the museum that he wanted Chris's 58 to represent OLDIES and the person in charge of the exhibit told him they were looking for cars from the LA area only. What took so long for Chris to find out about the LA area cars only who knows because I hate to mention car clubs and people names but the truth had to be told so I'm just setting the record straight. I had to say something about what is being said since I knew the whole story first hand. </span>*


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2007, 09:07 AM~9088207
> *Peterson Event
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2007, 03:58 PM~9091103
> *Nice.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! A couple more I just upload to my Flickr page.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9092370
> *Thanks! A couple more I just upload to my Flickr page.
> 
> 
> *


Hell Yeah!!! Beautiful shots homie.......


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 26 2007, 08:19 PM~9092480
> *Hell Yeah!!! Beautiful shots homie.......
> *




x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Thanks! A couple more I just upload to my Flickr page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2007, 11:07 AM~9088207
> *Peterson Event
> 
> 
> ...


I already said it one time already.


But, nice pic Jae!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2007, 06:58 PM~9092370
> *Thanks! A couple more I just upload to my Flickr page.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 25 2007, 01:58 AM~9078837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

cant wait to go down there and check it out.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Representing the City of Angeles and the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY and the big "M". :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 26 2007, 10:56 PM~9093347
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


I was just waxing the car really.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Oct 25 2007, 02:01 PM~9082757
> *WILDCHILD *** :thumbsdown:
> *


 ????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9093515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 26 2007, 03:42 PM~9091013
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> "La Vida Lowrider" "Cruising the streets of Los Angeles" at the Petersen Automotive Museum hours for the Grand Opening Saturday, October 27,  2007 10:00am-2:00pm only because of a special function is going planned for later that day.    </span>
> *


 I DONT GET OUTTA WORK TILL 2:00 AND WAS HOPIN ON MAKIN IT DOWN THERE TODAY SHIT. GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE INFO THOUGH P.C.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9093515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Smiley, you finnally made it to the big time!!! congratulations!make us proud :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

ima try and hit it up, any more pix???


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Oct 26 2007, 12:01 AM~9087296
> *Damm, i'm going to miss this    we are heading over next year but not until September, would love to see pics if anyone has them.
> 
> Does anyone know if that flyer is going to be to a poster like the last one they had there, if so would someone be willing to pick me up one and send it DownUnder, I will pay all costs involved, PM me.
> ...


Bev,

im gonna check out the exhibit either next weekend or the one after... ill see if they have the posters for ya


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Oct 27 2007, 09:22 PM~9097714
> *Smiley, you finnally made it to the big time!!! congratulations!make us proud :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 27 2007, 08:35 PM~9097760
> *Bev,
> 
> im gonna check out the exhibit either next weekend or the one after... ill see if they have the posters for ya
> *


Thanks man  I was going to PM you to see if you were going.

Pics look good keep them coming guys :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>We made it out to the "Grand Opening" today and the only other people that we saw at the museum today was Toon from LIFESTYLE LA and his wonderful family, Al from DUKES So Cal, LiL Jesse from IMPERIALS LA and Joe from LatinLords ELA and our OG member Chino and I were out there representing TECHNIQUES. We were just handing out the TECHNIQUES 35th Anniversary memory cards to the people that had attended the exhibit today. The City of Angeles "Lowrider Car Clubs" are representing the world wide lowriding community with this exhibit. </span>*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 27 2007, 08:35 PM~9097760
> *Bev,
> 
> im gonna check out the exhibit either next weekend or the one after... ill see if they have the posters for ya
> *


*They have the poster from the last exhibit in 2000 for $11.00 and this exhibit poster is $15.00*


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 28 2007, 12:39 AM~9098642
> *They have the poster from the last exhibit in 2000 for $11.00 and this exhibit poster is $15.00
> *


Hey Peter, what does the poster look like, is it this one?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 27 2007, 09:22 PM~9097979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a cutlass?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

BLVD, this is the poster. Jae


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 27 2007, 11:39 PM~9098642
> *They have the poster from the last exhibit in 2000 for $11.00 and this exhibit poster is $15.00
> *


Thanks for the info  I got the last poster the first time we went to the States, when we visited the museum, unfortunately we missed the exhibit also.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2007, 01:36 AM~9098885
> *BLVD, this is the poster. Jae
> 
> 
> *



Thanks homie.... uffin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2007, 12:36 AM~9098885
> *BLVD, this is the poster. Jae
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Oct 28 2007, 03:45 PM~9101098
> *WHERE CAN I GET 1 OF THESE POSTERS???????ANYONE
> *



At the museum.......


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 28 2007, 12:35 AM~9098881
> *is this a cutlass?
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
That is a 1976 Buick Regal that is some OG right there rolling a full size 76 or 77 Regal has always been my favorite of all the Regals ever made.  Thats my Homie Cory's ride from the big "I" from LA but of course.
</span>*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9103847
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> That is a 1976 Buick Regal that is some OG right there rolling a full size 76 or 77 Regal has always been my favorite of all the Regals ever made.  Thats my Homie Cory's ride from the big "I" from LA but of course.
> </span>
> *


I agree


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9103847
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> That is a 1976 Buick Regal that is some OG right there rolling a full size 76 or 77 Regal has always been my favorite of all the Regals ever made.  Thats my Homie Cory's ride from the big "I" from LA but of course.
> </span>
> *


yeah thaks for the info 

any more pics that looks bad ass


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn i wish i can see it sooner then April but but me and the family won't be making any LA trips before that. Hope they still have some posters which i doubt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2007, 06:58 PM~9092370
> *Thanks! A couple more I just upload to my Flickr page.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD GONNA CHECK IT OUT NEXT WEEK


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

MY DAD AND I WILL BE AT @ THE PETERSON AUTOMOTIVE MUSEUM TOMARROW AROUND 3:00 PM...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>SMILEY DOIN IT BIG HUH..... OR SHOULD I SAY BIG LIKE DA "M"</span>


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

I WENT TODAY SO HERE ARE SOME PICS


























































I'LL POST MORE IN A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 28 2007, 12:39 AM~9098642
> *They have the poster from the last exhibit in 2000 for $11.00 and this exhibit poster is $15.00
> *


whats the poster look like from 00. also what size 24x36


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 4 2007, 08:42 PM~9154035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 28 2007, 04:22 AM~9097979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that a regal?
nice


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

The same cars gonna be there the whole time?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yep..... Stored till next Summer!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 5 2007, 10:34 AM~9157952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Nov 4 2007, 08:37 PM~9154398
> *whats the poster look like from 00. also what size 24x36
> *


*Its the same one from the 2000 exhibit. The poster has Julio's 39 Master Deluxe from DUKES So Cal, Jesse's 64 Impala from IMPERIALS LA and Joe's 79 Lincoln from LIFESTYLE LA.*


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice Pics i can't wait til i go in April


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 5 2007, 09:04 PM~9163716
> *yep..... Stored till next Summer!!
> *


That's cool. :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 6 2007, 09:43 AM~9166554
> *Nice Pics i can't wait til i go in April
> *


THANKS!!! I'M GLAD YOU ENJOYED THEM. IT IS A COOL EXHIBIT YOU WILL ENJOY IT. :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nice pics! looks like a real good exhibit! i like it how the cars arent seperated by the clubs, theyre all united


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone catch KTLA this morning @ the Peterson? KTLA.com has video under the Gayle Anderson section.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

How much does the muesem cost...anyone who's car is there up for an interview on HARD IN DA PAINT.......

I'm tryin to go sometime tomorrow or the next day...is it possible


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Big :thumbsup: to all who made it in...
I was asked a while back but was canceled out due to the fact i'm not from LA, so i'll be on display in the parking lot, LMAO

Oh well, theres always NEW YEARS!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 7 2007, 01:46 AM~9173859
> *How much does the muesem cost...anyone who's car is there up for an interview on HARD IN DA PAINT.......
> 
> I'm tryin to go sometime tomorrow or the next day...is it possible
> *


$10.00 adults


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanx rich


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 6 2007, 08:22 PM~9171150
> *THANKS!!! I'M GLAD YOU ENJOYED THEM. IT IS A COOL EXHIBIT YOU WILL ENJOY IT. :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying not to keep coming back to this thread i don't want to see everything before i get there, but i can't stop myself :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 03:20 AM~9173900
> *Big  :thumbsup: to all who made it in...
> I was asked a while back but was canceled out due to the fact i'm not from LA, so i'll be on display in the parking lot, LMAO
> 
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR AGAIN. I GUESS THEY NEED TO DO AN EXHIBIT WITH OUT OF TOWN CARS SOMEDAY TOO.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

i got to pay a visit lots of clean rides. big props to all that made it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 7 2007, 11:34 PM~9179407
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR AGAIN. I GUESS THEY NEED TO DO AN EXHIBIT WITH OUT OF TOWN CARS SOMEDAY TOO.
> *



Thanx, you see it on new years! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9180957
> *Thanx, you see it on new years! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 09:17 AM~9182499
> *
> *


yeb yeb!!!!!H.A. OG USO


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

man some beautiful rides in there.... wish i lived in l.a. so i could go...... congrats to all involved


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 11:59 PM~9180957
> *Thanx, you see it on new years! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I ALREADY HEARD!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 8 2007, 05:18 PM~9185666
> *man some beautiful rides in there.... wish i lived in l.a. so i could go...... congrats to all involved
> *


THAT'S WHY I POSTED THE PICS SO PEOPLE THAT DON'T LIVE HERE CAN ENJOY IT TOO. THE ONE 8 YEARS AGO I LIVED IN N.M AND DIDN'T GET TO SEE IT, SO I KNOW HOW IT FEELS.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks bro good lookin out.... great pics too





> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 8 2007, 10:29 PM~9186558
> *THAT'S WHY I POSTED THE PICS SO PEOPLE THAT DON'T LIVE HERE CAN ENJOY IT TOO. THE ONE 8 YEARS AGO I LIVED IN N.M AND DIDN'T GET TO SEE IT, SO I KNOW HOW IT FEELS.
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 8 2007, 04:51 PM~9185528
> *yeb yeb!!!!!H.A. OG USO
> *



:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 9 2007, 07:57 AM~9189730
> *thanks bro good lookin out.... great pics too
> *


THANKS!!! NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting up pics for all us guys that can't get there to check it out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Nov 10 2007, 04:32 PM~9199181
> *Thanks for posting up pics for all us guys that can't get there to check it out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM!!! GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO ENJOY THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 6 2007, 08:46 PM~9171326
> *nice pics! looks like a real good exhibit! i like it how the cars arent seperated by the clubs, theyre all united
> *


*I'm glad you mentioned that. * :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 7 2007, 09:04 AM~9175119
> *$10.00 adults
> *


HOW MUCH FOR VALLENAS?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2007, 11:29 AM~9218343
> *HOW MUCH FOR VALLENAS?
> *


you want to take your hyna huh


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9239149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that yesterday. Looks like they took my photo and altered it for the article...
:angry: :angry:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9239149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I really am glad to see Bronson's face memorialized on the side of Toon's ice cream truck because that one little mural of him really brings back a lot of good memories that we had shared back in the days. *


----------



## MrsCaddy4yaass (Apr 30, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PimpStress91, fatdaddylv, MIVLIFE


:wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 26 2007, 09:16 PM~9313158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 27 2007, 09:42 PM~9320932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE A # 4 THE PETERSEN?...IM TRYN 2 GET ME ONE OF THE POSTERS...THANX


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*My way of life Lowriders and HDs.*


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pics :thumbsup: 

Ill be bak home in L.A. early next year (hopefully to stay) Ill check this out!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i was listening to jack fm last night and they mentioned the peterson lowrider exhibit on their "jacktivities" segment....just thought it was kool that they would mention it on the air... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Nov 30 2007, 07:59 PM~9345019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 3 2007, 04:46 PM~9364601
> *My way of life Lowriders and HDs.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 4 2007, 01:09 AM~9368557
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




a big x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

